# All Laura Geller Swatches



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

On nw15 Skin with painterly paintpot







Laura geller Eyeshadows in Smoke Duo, Carmel Latte Duo and Unearthed


----------



## shootout (Feb 12, 2009)

Laura Geller Eye-rageous Palette
NC20 Skin with Laura Geller Eye Spackle as base.

All pictures are in natural light without a flash.






TOP ROW:






BOTTOM ROW:


----------



## shootout (Feb 13, 2009)

NC20 SKIN, LAURA GELLER EYE SPACKLE AS BASE
WITH FLASH

E/S


















EYELINERS
*NO BASE*


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Mar 18, 2009)

Although my collection of Laura Gellar blushes have been sold, I still keep my memories of them!











(There's no gold veining in it. The "dark" arc/moon on top of the blush is just the shadow of the flip-top cover)


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 12, 2009)

From Left to Right:
Roseberry, Golden Apricot, Sunswept, Honeydipped--I can't find Berry and I don't have Pink Grapefruit


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 16, 2012)

Air Whipped Lip Wear in “Sweet Candy Mousse” - More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 19, 2012)

Tri-Tip Eye Brow Marker.  More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 9, 2012)

Inkwell Gel Eyeliner in “Purple”: full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 13, 2012)

Inkwell Gel Eyeliner in “Black”: full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 29, 2012)

Blush-n-Brighten in Ethereal Rose / Sateen Subtle Berry: full photos & review here.


----------

